# الهيكلة الادارية لشركات المقاولات



## arch_hleem (1 أغسطس 2006)

احتاج لوضع هيكلة ادارية مثلى لشركة مقاولات تعمل بعدة مشاريع وبمدن مختلفة مع توضيح ال المهام والمسؤوليات .... على ان تضمن انسياب العمل بسلاسة ويتحقق فيها عامل الضبط المالي


----------



## الجـروان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

نفس الطلب.........ز


----------



## النائف (9 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزي 
يعتمد على حجم الشركة واعمالها فاذا كانت شركة من الدرجة الاولى انا ارى الاتي 
لا بد من وجود الاتي :
*الادارة الهندسية وهي تتكون من :*
مدير فني 
مدير مشاريع 
مدير العقود والمناقصات 
مكتب فني يحتوي على مهندسي متابعة وتخطيط وعمل الرسومات التنفيذية .
*الادارة المالية وهي تتكون من :*
المدير المالي 
رئيس قسم الحسابات 
محاسبون 
ادارة المشتريات :
مدير المشتريات 
مندوبين لجلب عروض الاسعار 
بالاضافة الى مستودع وامين مستودع وسائقين وناقلات مواد .
*ادارة شؤون الموضفين :*
مدير شؤون الموضفين 
مناديب للجهات المالكة 
محاسبين


----------



## arch_hleem (20 سبتمبر 2006)

بالنسبة للقسم الهندسي ...... ما هي مسؤوليات وصلاحيات كل منهم والعلاقة بينهم ....( relation , responsability , authority , acountability)
ارجو الرد


----------



## النائف (20 سبتمبر 2006)

القسم الهندسي يحتوي على ادارة الدراسات والمناقصات ومسؤلياته متابعة المشاريع التي تطرح من قبل الجهات المالكة ودراستها والتقديم عليها ، بالاضافة الى متابعة الاسعار وتحديثها لدى القسم .
اما المكتب الفني يحتوي على مهندسين ورسامين وحاسبي كميات وذلك لعمل رسومات الورشة او تفاصيل التنفيذ والتصميم في بعض الاحيان .
وفي بعض الشركات ترفق ادارة المشتريات الى المكتب الفني وذلك لاعتماد المواد المطلوبه من الاستشاري وتوريدها الى الموقع


----------



## ياسر التويتي (28 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## karim06 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*انظر الى هذا الرابط*

انظر الى هذا الرابط لمشاريع الصعب السكنية لعله يفيدك
http://www.alsaab.net/index.php?id=24&childof=3&lang=ar


----------



## عبد الرحمان خليل (17 أكتوبر 2006)

احتاج الى دراسة تحليلية خاصة بمقر المجلس البلدي 
ارجوا افادتي بها على :jaoude*caramail.com


----------



## arch_hleem (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ نايف .... جزاك الله خيرا
الرجاء التفصيل اكثر .....


----------



## هبه زكريا (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أنا بحاجة لهيكل تنظيمي ووظيفي واضح لشركة استشارية، وسياسة جودة لها 
أرجو مساعدتي على وجه السرعة


----------



## د.شبلاق (4 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيكم العافية ، ولكن إستشارات بدون مقابل مادي لإي مكتب أو إستشاري متخصص ستبقى مجرد أكاديميات وتنظير ، نحن مثل الاطباء ، لابد من تشخيص الحالة على الطبيعة وعمل التحاليل الجانبية ومن ثم أصدار التقارير. 
المعذرة من الجميع ، إن بدأ الحديث وكأنة تجاري وتسويقي بحت ، ولكن هذة هي الحقيقة لكي لا تضيع أوقاتكم وخصوصا من لدية حلما أو أمل لتكوين شركة أو حتى إعادة هيكلتها .
الدكتور / عماد شبلاق- مهندس زميل
أخصائي هنسة قيمية معتمد وإعاده هيكلة ومآرب أخرى.


----------



## arch_hleem (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dwedar_77 (12 مارس 2007)

ما هو الحد الأدنى من هذه الهيكلة للبدء فى انشاء المؤسسة


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (13 مارس 2007)

اتفق مع الدكتور عماد فيما قال و اعجبني في وصفه "مأرب اخرى" وضح يا دكتور


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 مارس 2007)

مناقشة شيقة جدا أشكر الجميع


----------



## حسام قسام (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## حسام قسام (17 أغسطس 2009)

اعتقد ان الهيكل التنظيمي لكل مؤسسة يختلف باختلاف حجم وقوة نشاط المؤسسة التي يرغب صاحبها انشائها ومدى انتشارها فمثلا انا ابحث في نفس هذا الموضوع وارغب في انشاء مؤسسة مقاولات ناشئة وتكون على الدرب الصحيح


----------



## ياسر عوض (12 مايو 2010)

:5::34::16:


----------



## abdelhameid (10 أغسطس 2010)

كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## yasser srewel (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

